# Ameerega bassleri blue/chrome green



## Bill Langan (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone keeping?breeding them? Im vary interested in this dart frog I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## Bill Langan (Aug 31, 2008)

bassleri blue/chrome green pic
Understory Enterprises - Ameerega bassleri "Blue/Chrome green"


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes and they are incredible frogs. There were a very few young frogs imported to the US last spring so no breeding as yet. Although our two groups have begun to sing and I am starting to see interest in this singing by the girls. I attached a younger photo of one from June. My more current photos are archived waiting for a laptop to return from Sony. Cheers, Robert

Chrome bassleri - Dendroboard Gallery


----------



## Bill Langan (Aug 31, 2008)

Id like to learn more (Googles not helping) on keeping/breeding? any good links?

http://www.dendrobase.de/show.php?gattung=Ameerega&art=bassleri&id=12220


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

You can find some information on Dendroworld. Also much of the information about the other forms of bassleri should apply. You'll need to keep in mind that these come from a colder area and from what I have seen are bigger. Robert


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Curious, any that look at all like the Understory photo?

S


----------



## Bill Langan (Aug 31, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> Curious, any that look at all like the Understory photo?
> 
> S


how about this one? scroll down to Ameerega bassleri
"Sisa"


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Bill,

I was thinking along the lines of the recently imported stock  .

S


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Bill,
> I was thinking along the lines of the recently imported stock  .
> S


I've got a group of four and no, mine do not have the intense coloration as on the Understory photo. 
I do not have breeding yet, but do have at least one male calling. I find them to be one of my most secretive frogs...and also one of the loudest just as the lights go out.
Scott


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Shawn, they do. Though they have taken quite a while to get the metallic green color. Ours are still changing color and adding more pattern. My guess is that these are about 10 months old and will continue to color up for some time yet. If they are like the other forms they will take about 18 months to become adult. It is my understanding that they are muddy when they first morph and then slowly color up. When they first came in the they had limited amounts of a flat blue/green and with brilliant blue bellies and they were very small. The color spread as they got bigger but it has only been recently that they have really started to get the brilliant metallic colors. I have been trying to get a photo this afternoon. They have not been cooperative at all. Not at all shy however they are lightning fast. Robert


----------



## Bill Langan (Aug 31, 2008)

Robert. cant wait to see your pics


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I have never seen them in person, but the pictures I have seen are not that intense. Color patterns are spot on but the intensity is much much less.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Hello,

Quite interested in this species myself... 
In your experience, how bold have they proven to be in your tank(s)?

Do you see them a lot? Do they take full advantage of tank space?

Thanks


----------

